# Camp Halloween



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everyone i Just go back from our cities big Camporee for scouts canada. We had around 800 youth ages from 5 10 17 there! Anyway to the point of this post I may be on the organising comittee this year and i really need a good theme. Unfortunatly it can not be Rocky horror Picture show  but someone was tlaking about some type of zombie theme. This year was pirates and the year before that was mission impossible style. Any ideas for theme and something really big that could define it would be much appreciated! I'm thiking of a haunted hike through the woods or somehting along those lines. This year we had a actual cannon going off every 20 minuits while the activites were running. well thats all for now ttyl


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

A zombie theam would be good but maybe a favrioit horror movie. Colin, we have the same thing here Alert...


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I like the zombie idea a lot especially if it's in the woods. Also since it's in the woods going with claymud's idea of using a movie, maybe Friday the 13th and make it like Camp Crystal Lake.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

yes i agree with the zombies as well the only thing is there are about 200 kids between the age of 5-7 so cant base it on a movie i need a theme that could be for kids 5-16 lol. I like zombies but a i need a lame name for the camp like camp spooky or somehting like that.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

then take it from the name of a song
Zombie Jamboree

I like the idea though, Colin.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hella said:


> then take it from the name of a song
> Zombie Jamboree
> 
> I like the idea though, Colin.


I like that or even Just ole' Zombie Jam.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

thanx everyone ill bring it to the council meeting next week  i think ther going ot like this theme as much as me!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Soooo. how are the plans going Colin, what did they think of the idea? 

We have a camp every couple of years at the park near us. Its just for our unit Girl Guides, but its theme is halloween in July. Its pretty fun. Its an annual event at the park so all the regulars have candy and everyone decorates. So we go and make costumes & decorations and go trick or treating. Its great!

I may have to Bring my Ranger unit to Ottawa if thats the theme, let me know k.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes how did the commity take that? Did they agree or just sit around again... OH! And did you guys all agree to do the Jamb offer of service or are you still pushing for that? I really need to know so we can hang again!

Anyway a name? How about the Zombie Zoo?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry Colin, fairly new to Rangers here - I dont understand your lingo or what you are saying. In regards to the camp its a provincial park that puts it on and our Guide "unit" partakes, its pretty fun and campers do get involved - but its not a wide event.

I dont understand what a Jamb offer of service is.... I do know that when the Scouts have their Jamborees, Rangers have been invited in the past, and since I run a Ranger unit (that would love to do "stuff" with guys) hmmm that didnt sound too good ~ they would love to join in on the fun. 

I liked the Zombie Jamboree the best....


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> I dont understand what a Jamb offer of service is....


(I know this was a Colin question but I think I'll speak for him today  ) A Jamb offer of service would be a Rover or a Venture that goes to the Jamboree next year in Qubec as a offer of service, basicly to help out and be errand boys. It's acculy kinda fun being a offer of Service. I kinda was asking questions left right and center that had nothing to do with the camp when I asked him too 



Hellrazor said:


> I do know that when the Scouts have their Jamborees, Rangers have been invited in the past


Are you going to be going to the 2007 Qubec Jamboree? (I have to ask...)


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

let me know all about it, I can always throw it out to my girls and the drive isnt that bad to come for the weekend. 

Let me know when and where and we can look at the rest.


----------

